# RIP August



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

my nans german shepherd died on new years day. he finally lost his battle with cancer at the age of 14. rip august run free in rainbow bridge


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P August


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Unlucky !!!


----------



## GeckoLover (Dec 2, 2007)

Rest In Peace August


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

That is so sad, RIP eace:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry to hear that  R.I.P


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Awwh, i hope they find a cure for cancer soon, especially in humans but animals too. Sorry to hear of her/your loss.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your nans german shepherd. RIP August


----------

